# Trying again and choices of treatment!



## Clare the minx (Mar 22, 2005)

My partner has Azoospermia(diagnoised over 3 years ago)so we went through IUI using donor sperm funded by NHS.I was never on any drugs to make me ovulate so I guess it was a 'natural IUI'.We were lucky and on the second insemination I got pregnant.We now have a gorgeous 2 and a half year old boy and we want to have a sibling for him,we've contacted clinic and told that due to shortage of donor sperm they couldn't help us but that another clinic may have some.So contacted this other clininc and was told they'd need a referral and that there's a 6-9 month waiting list for donor sperm.

My original consultant wanted me to go for private consultaion with him which we'd have to pay for,for him to do me a referral letter!We know that this time round we'd have to pay for treatment but I don'yt understand having to pay to get referred?Anyway lady from original fertility clinic contacted me and told they could do IVF there for me I'd just have the test etc there and the actual IVF at there other clinic.Asked if we could do Egg share as I know we'd get it cheaper and she said depending on my blood hormone results yes.But now we don't know what to do!Should we go back through IUI as it did work for us when they caught me before I ovulated or shall we do IVF.I've been told IVF has a higher success rate but IUI is cheaper.There is nothing fertility wise wrong with me it' just partner is not producing any sperm so I am soooo confused want to do whats going to give us the best chance for baby 2 but don't know which one that is
Be greatful for any replies!!


----------



## mrs cloudy (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Clare

We are in a similar situation to you in that we are in a dilema over what treatment to go for.  Our DD was 2 in April and we have been trying again since February.  I have had 3 IUI using sperm frozen at the time of my last PG  and enough in the freezer for another 3 tries at IUI plus IVF if needed.  The sperm quality is very poor by normal standards and each unsuccessful IUI gets harder and more stressful.  The last two months have been wasted because my natural cycle means that I should get IUI on a Saturday and the clinic is closed at weekends.  This months cycle is set for a weekend again and I am getting impatient and want to go to IVF,  but have been told that if we do an IVF cycle and it is not successful we cant go back to IUI.!??

I think that each clinic just makes the rules up as they go along.  There doesnt seem to be any reason for most of the rules atall.

Sorry, im not being any help but Im as confused as you are.

Good luck with whatever you decide.

Cloudy


----------

